# Mexico Beach Kings



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished Saturday and Sunday at Mexico Beach for kings along the buoy line. On Saturday, had some equipment problems and came in early with 2 kings. By the time we were ready to go back out, the wind had kicked up and we couldn't get out. Sunday was a much better day. Got on the water by about 7 and by 10 am had our 4-man limit. Most of the fish were about 30 inches -- sorry, no pictures. Our kids (9 and 11) caught most of the fish and had a blast. We used dusters (any color seemed to work) with frozen cigar minnows. We tried some sabikis around the buoys with no luck, but it turned out we didn't need them. Bait pods were everywhere along the buoy line. We had planned to head over the car bodies, but never made it.

Great time and Mexico Beach was empty.


----------

